# Connecting 100lb. tank to indoor heater



## Msupsic (Oct 21, 2011)

I've got a little garage winery, where I need to keep the area at about 65°F all winter long.

My stepfather was nice enough to give me his old 100lb. propane tank, a regulator, about 50 ft of copper line and an indoor propane heater.

I have to run the line from outside, through the garage wall and all the way to the other side of the room. In total, I'll need about 30 feet of supply line to reach from the tank to the heater. The tank has a standard QCC connector, the heating unit has a MPT connector.

Is this something I can handle myself, or should I call in the experts to make the connection?

Tanks (haha),
Marc


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 21, 2011)

Msupsic said:


> I've got a little garage winery, where I need to keep the area at about 65°F all winter long.
> 
> My stepfather was nice enough to give me his old 100lb. propane tank, a regulator, about 50 ft of copper line and an indoor propane heater.
> 
> ...


You can get the adapters you need to run your copper. Make sure you get gas flare nut and not water line nuts. Depending on how cold it gets there, you can only run a small heater off one 100 lb tank. When its cold outside the gas doesn't boil off fast enough to ran a large heater.   Paul


----------



## Msupsic (Oct 21, 2011)

I have all the connectors already, just wasn't sure if it was safe to use the old copper line over again. It's currently coiled up, but I had reservations about unraveling it and bending it over again. I heard things about pinhole leaks and kinks being a danger.

I was thinking it would be better to start fresh with some new line? Is it acceptable to use black propane hose? I've found a few online stores that sell it by the foot.

Propane Hoses


----------



## paul52446m (Oct 21, 2011)

Msupsic said:


> I have all the connectors already, just wasn't sure if it was safe to use the old copper line over again. It's currently coiled up, but I had reservations about unraveling it and bending it over again. I heard things about pinhole leaks and kinks being a problem.
> 
> I was thinking it would be better to start fresh with some new line? Is it acceptable to use black propane hose? I've found a few online stores that sell it by the foot.
> 
> Propane Hoses


It is true that over the years lp gas can eat into a copper line. This takes many years. I would not use any kind of plastic pipe. Either copper or black iron pipe.  
  Paul


----------

